# Pulled The Trigger On A 250Rs



## felony (Apr 24, 2010)

First off thank you all for the wealth of information on this site. I have ordered a 2011 250RS in Moonlight from Marci at Lakeshore. We will be making the trip from Oregon to pick it up in June. This is where I would like some suggestions. I have made reservations at RafterJ in South Dakota for three nights but am looking for a couple of nights in or around Yellowstone. Does anyone have a good spot that they could recommend?


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

.....sorry....no suggestions....just CONGRATS ON THE NEW CAMPER!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on the 250RS - Have a great trip!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase and welcome to Outbackers.com.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats, we also purchased from Lakeshore Rv,their prices are unbelievable! hope you enjoy and welcome to the forum!


----------



## felony (Apr 24, 2010)

After a long and enjoyable trip we are currently sleeping in our new 250RS in the back parking lot of Lakeshore RV!!! Hitch in the morning then it's off camping.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

felony said:


> After a long and enjoyable trip we are currently sleeping in our new 250RS in the back parking lot of Lakeshore RV!!! Hitch in the morning then it's off camping.


hey pretty legible typing for being asleep!!







just kidding! enjoy that new camper! We camp every weekend many of them in our own backyard!!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We came in about 1am and our trailer was parked next to Felonys,got the chance to meet him the next morning.Congrats again on the camper and have a safe trip home.


----------



## felony (Apr 24, 2010)

Finally home long enough to update my story. Everything went smooth picking up the trailer at Lakeshore. Wife found a rip in the couch and they replaced it while we waited. I took SLO250RS's advice and had the side slide topper installed. I also upgraded the batteries to two 6v's. We dry camped in Yellowstone for 4 nights and left with 3/4 power. Had a great trip home visiting Yellowstone, Rushmore, Crazy Horse, the Badlands, ect. We even had the pleasure of experiencing two tornadoes!

Only problem we had with the trailer is while bringing in the rear slide it made a loud "POP" and stopped about a foot short of completely closing. I called Lakeshore and we tried to troubleshoot it over the phone. After about an hour of trying they suggested I take it to a dealer that was about 30 miles away. The dealer was swamped due to it being Thursday before the fourth of July weekend and was not very helpful. After a little "talk" they finally sent a tech out to try and get it retracted for the remainder of my trip. The roller on the left side roof support had come out and bent the track. He was able to get it back in and bend the track back for a temp fix.

When I got home I removed the trim piece at the bottom that covers the motor and cable. Behind the trim piece there are two pieces of black plastic that are nailed to the back wall. The only reason I could see for the black plastic was to hide the cables that pull the slide in and out. The piece on the left side had come loose and become suck in the main gear of the motor. The plastic was shredded and inbeded into the chain. I found out later that this caused the chain to "skip" which caused the slide to not retract.

I made an appointment with a local dealer, they ordered a new roof rail and fixed everything like new. After talking to the service manager we determined that when the black plastic trim was installed by Keystone they drove the nails all the way through the plastic. The nails were sunk into the rear wall and not sticking out. We also removed the remaining plastic trim from the right side to prevent future problems.

So, long story short, if you have read this far and have an electric rear slide I would HIGHLY recommend checking the black plastic pieces that cover the cables. If they are loose I would just remove them and save yourself the headaches.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

felony said:


> Finally home long enough to update my story. Everything went smooth picking up the trailer at Lakeshore. Wife found a rip in the couch and they replaced it while we waited. I took SLO250RS's advice and had the side slide topper installed. I also upgraded the batteries to two 6v's. We dry camped in Yellowstone for 4 nights and left with 3/4 power. Had a great trip home visiting Yellowstone, Rushmore, Crazy Horse, the Badlands, ect. We even had the pleasure of experiencing two tornadoes!
> 
> Only problem we had with the trailer is while bringing in the rear slide it made a loud "POP" and stopped about a foot short of completely closing. I called Lakeshore and we tried to troubleshoot it over the phone. After about an hour of trying they suggested I take it to a dealer that was about 30 miles away. The dealer was swamped due to it being Thursday before the fourth of July weekend and was not very helpful. After a little "talk" they finally sent a tech out to try and get it retracted for the remainder of my trip. The roller on the left side roof support had come out and bent the track. He was able to get it back in and bend the track back for a temp fix.
> 
> ...


where exactly are those black plastic pieces?..........how do you get access to them?


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Felony Good too see you posting up.I t was pleasure meeting you.We have just a little over 1k towing miles on our unit so far so good(knock on wood).


----------



## felony (Apr 24, 2010)

If you look under the read slide, inside the trailer, there is a piece of trim that covers the motor for the slide. The trim is held in with about six screws. If you pull it out you will see the plastic pieces. They are about two feet long and about three inches tall. I did not take pictures of the damage







prior to it being fixed. I will contact the dealer and see if they will send me the pictures that they have.


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

felony said:


> If you look under the read slide, inside the trailer, there is a piece of trim that covers the motor for the slide. The trim is held in with about six screws. If you pull it out you will see the plastic pieces. They are about two feet long and about three inches tall. I did not take pictures of the damage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I'm glad you were able to bring the TT back to a new condition, nothing major. I think I'll just pop those screws out during PDI or that evening and take a look. I will mention your unfortunate problem and see if they will prove to me I don't have the same issue.


----------

